# New hen



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Got a new hen to replace the 2 roosters I had to find a new home for. She's in the main coop but separated by mesh until the others get used to her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute! Is she regular size or a bantam?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hoping she's a good fit, that first pic made me think immediately of a game bird. What do you know about her, lem?


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

It's a full sized hen 12 months old. It's a silver dorking and they are very rare apparently. Lay a white / cream egg. 
It's not been to bad I've left them for 6 hours with the fence i between then let them in together. There was a bit of a fight with the barred Wyandotte but settled down str8 away really. I've stayed with them for the last 2 hours and all quiet, so turned the lights out and put to bed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's positive news. The one thing you probably should have considered is quarantine for the new girl for a while. Chickens can have hidden illness' that can infect the entire flock.

And I'm very glad I was wrong. Game birds can be a royal pain in the behind with other more docile birds.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah prob should have I just checked her for lice and mites, then dusted in DE. Didn't really think about anything else. I'm hopefully buying a new house with a lot of land so can have a few separate set ups. Thinking of getting ducks and if I'm allowed a couple of bison


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bison? Brave person. While my husband was still working I said no to cattle because of the physical threat. We still don't have any and never will.

Good luck on finding the property. It's always stressful and fun finding that new home place.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

my first egg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see more than one in there.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

White one real others are dummies to try teach them where to lay


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be darned, I didn't know you could get fake brown eggs.

Congrats on that first egg. Soon you'll have more than you know what to do with.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have fake brown and white ceramic eggs...


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I'll be darned, I didn't know you could get fake brown eggs.
> 
> Congrats on that first egg. Soon you'll have more than you know what to do with.


Yep they got brown and white funny thing is the Orscheln in town wants .45 cents more for the brown ones here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never used them for my birds. So, I guess it comes down to me never really paying any attention to them.

Patty, are yours more for decoration? And that price difference you're seeing Outdoorsman makes me wonder if there is a difference in construction. Plastic versus wood versus ceramic kind of thing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, I guess they could be used for decoration, but I got them at TS for the nests to encourage egg laying. I've had them for several years and I don't remember how much I gave for them. My little grand daughters have enjoyed having their own "eggs" in a basket.


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I have never used them for my birds. So, I guess it comes down to me never really paying any attention to them.
> 
> Patty, are yours more for decoration? And that price difference you're seeing Outdoorsman makes me wonder if there is a difference in construction. Plastic versus wood versus ceramic kind of thing.


Both were ceramic only thing i can think of is for the .45 cents is the color i use mine so my chickens are encouraged to lay in the boxes with those eggs and ijust leave them in there for my younger ones when they start they also are good for my ducks they where laying everywhere in the coop but there boxes so i move one in each of there boxes and now they use there boxes still waiting on my turkey hen to start to see if she well use it too. She is still young tho.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Will the turkey lay now? Or will she wait for Spring?


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Not sure this is my first time haveing turkeys ive only had them for couple of months now but if someone has had them for awhile and would like to give some input i would like to hear it. My ducks and chickens are going strong right now about a dozen a day give or take a few


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only reason I thought to ask is that my Guineas stopped by early Fall and didn't start again until early Spring. Its a thing with game birds but from the little I've read it doesn't fit all of them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I looks like mine have all stopped laying and started molting. 

I take new golf balls, rub them in the dirt, and put them in the boxes. Makes me feel like I've done my part in the egg-laying gravy train.

I've had a pigeon sit on golf balls for quite a while.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A few yrs ago I bought a white and a brown ceramic eggs.I paid less then $2 but don't remember who I bought them from-it was mail order.I still have the white one but the brown one went into a carton of eggs by accident.Never saw it again.I'd like to have been in the kitchen w/ whomever tried to crack it open.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I used to use them but had too many eggs get broken from bouncing of them,also they were impossible to clean.


----------

